# watchdog



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

is watchdog a bully bloodline


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You will get a huge difference of opinion here. IMO the older stuff is just APBT, however nowadays I do believe the Watchdog line has gone bully. They where debated line due to size anyhow and have now gone all the way I believe. In the 90's is when the line took a turn toward Bully. Before that it was an APBT/Amstaff line.

WATCHDOG'S DAMIEN (2XW) 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=8475


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I think it is kind of like RE... Back in the day it was true APBT but now has pushed toward bully...


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I have been told since my doggie dog has RE and Watchdog, with other apbt lines that he is indeed half bully. Everything that I have learned from here is that watchdog is a bully line. BUT, the breeder that I got my doggie dog from said apbt, not bully, and he is registered as an apbt. But, many dogs are called apbt that are not apbt, and you can tell those dogs cuz they stick out like a sore thumb. I was also told by PK that my doggie looks very bully to her, to me, he is a bit thicker then my apbt, and lazier...idk my dog is just a very big oxymoron. He jumps like a champ! (for food...lol)

Old watchdog lines were apbts, not bully....so it began one way, and is now another...

*disclaimer-I am not any kinda expert, I just read a lot!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Old watchdog bloodlines were a mix of game bloodlines and AKC staff blood ... (pitter staff's) or show and go's ( game x show blood). Nowadays well this is what they look like










This is what the foundation looked like


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Kinda reminds me of my friends dog Kush


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mostly nowadays you don't see just watchdog in a pedigree you will see bit's an pieces of it mixed in with other bloodlines like RE, Gotti, Greyline, Nevada, ECT. The TNT line used the Old watchdog as the foundation for the line. A lot of the good foundation bloodlines with working/show potential like RE, and Watchdog which were primarily Amstaff and Game bloodlines have been ruined by bully breeder's.


----------



## itainteasybeingme (Feb 9, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Old watchdog bloodlines were a mix of game bloodlines and AKC staff blood ... (pitter staff's) or show and go's ( game x show blood). Nowadays well this is what they look like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a good looking dog but that's not what all watchdog looks like. most watchdogs are 65-80 lbs. that dogs front legs aren't conformationally correct. 
the second dog beezlebub is cool but go look at thor for what watchdog should look like.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Watchdog is allot like RE you can find it in it's pure form it is still pretty apbt. if bred into APBT lines, and not crossed with the other bully line. Beezlebum the dog pictured above said to be from the foundation, is actually a few generations down from the foundation. He was actually one of the first larger dogs produced from the line. And the dog that most mixed with "bully lines".( they were not considered bully lines at the time, cause there was no such thing.) There are allot of watchdog Bordeaux crosses out there that are pretty nice that I have seen.


----------



## itainteasybeingme (Feb 9, 2011)

Rudy4747 said:


> Watchdog is allot like RE you can find it in it's pure form it is still pretty apbt. if bred into APBT lines, and not crossed with the other bully line. Beezlebum the dog pictured above said to be from the foundation, is actually a few generations down from the foundation. He was actually one of the first larger dogs produced from the line. And the dog that most mixed with "bully lines".( they were not considered bully lines at the time, cause there was no such thing.) There are allot of watchdog Bordeaux crosses out there that are pretty nice that I have seen.


i like this post except being like razors edge. did u mean boudreaux? because that would be a nice barnstorming cross. heavy bite n large dog that can wrestle. i like crosses with the redboy jocko blood. heavy jocko, throws more game in there.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

By like re i ment they you can find the old stuff that was not bred to be bully and by doing so you cna find some decent dogs. I have seen some watchdog budroux crosses, nice dogs.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

waiting to get my dog adba paper to c her back ground breeder said that she had alot of watchdog in her could someone look at her parents to tell me what u think
sire hughes diesel 12360ap-65
dam hughes river queen 11940ap-31


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

jaws said:


> waiting to get my dog adba paper to c her back ground breeder said that she had alot of watchdog in her could someone look at her parents to tell me what u think
> sire hughes diesel 12360ap-65
> dam hughes river queen 11940ap-31


I did not find any thing on the dam but the sire I really did not see any watchdog in him. He seems to be scatter breed off of some good bulldogs though.


----------



## topgunkennels (Feb 1, 2010)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [7374] :: WATCHDOG'S BIG THOR

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [11785] :: WATCHDOG'S MOON SHADOW

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [348921] :: WATCHDOG'S RED WOMAN.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [19366] :: WATCHDOG'S WOLVERINE

here is some old watchdog that i found


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

here is the dam??:
Lee Pit Bulls

and Sire:
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [255311] :: HUGHES' DIESEL


----------



## Hrlygrl (Dec 24, 2011)

That pics off the foundation dog is awsome I had a blue fawn out off him watchdogs blue bully he was so much more impressive in person


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

*watchdog bloodline*

there are two different styles of watchdog,one style is show worthy and one style is game bred.i would say those who are show line are off of say beelzebub,etc. and thiose who are game bred are like mccoy's stretchy.we use alot of watchdog in our breedings for the size they add bit also are getting some inbred mccoy's in the near future


----------



## MasterOfAllBulls (Dec 8, 2011)

Razors Edgelines, Gottiline, Red Lion, RockLines, GrayLines, KingPinlines, Camelot, Castillo, chevy, Dangerzonelines, Rynoline, RedRacelines, watchdogs, Gaff, Shockerlines, SharkLine, Gargoyle, Poole, XL, XXL, XXXL, BlueLines, Red Rum, Redlined and Monster G line, Remyline, Marcuslines and a lot more are not APBTS, PITS, PIT BULLS that is fact. Real APBTS, PITS, PIT BULLS are not Blue body and Blue nose. The American Staffordshire Terrier and this new breed call American Bully and American Bullies. The Lying need to stop. These is no Pit Bull blue. People need to learn the truth. The Tagging of UKC and ADBA need to stop. Nobody is hating. The Truth need to come out. There is no breed call Bully American Pit Bull Terriers. Understand this. You people have American Bullys, American Bullies. And These people with these XL, XXL, XXXL Dogs are American Bandogs Mastiffs , American Bandogges Mastiffs. let get it right people. Change your paper work. STOP LYING TO BUYERS. APBTS, PIT BULLS, PIT TERRIERS, PITS are not Blue or Gray. If you have UKC and ADBA papers you have fraud and fake papers. Change your paper work. Stop lying. You People are in Denial.

Real APBTS, PIT TERRIERS, PIT BULLS, PITS Breeder on this video here.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Chevy, camelot, dangerzone, aren't blue dogs(nor are they bullies) so why you lumped them in there I have no idea..... master of bull alright...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ya I couldn't watch all of that. I have a dog that weighs quite a bit over 100 lbs... He isn't a bandog and who the eff is Plymouth Alligator? You mean Plumber?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Cuz you r so fulla shit it's funny...if you'd sober up some of what you say mite hold some water.....but as it stands yo buckt got a hole in it......

Gtfoh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would think you dont kno a bulldog from a bullfrog!!!

Even on microdots i make more since than you do..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

MasterOfAllBulls said:


> Razors Edgelines, Gottiline, Red Lion, RockLines, GrayLines, KingPinlines, Camelot, Castillo, chevy, Dangerzonelines, Rynoline, RedRacelines, watchdogs, Gaff, Shockerlines, SharkLine, Gargoyle, Poole, XL, XXL, XXXL, BlueLines, Red Rum, Redlined and Monster G line, Remyline, Marcuslines and a lot more are not APBTS, PITS, PIT BULLS that is fact. Real APBTS, PITS, PIT BULLS are not Blue body and Blue nose. The American Staffordshire Terrier and this new breed call American Bully and American Bullies. The Lying need to stop. These is no Pit Bull blue. People need to learn the truth. The Tagging of UKC and ADBA need to stop. Nobody is hating. The Truth need to come out. There is no breed call Bully American Pit Bull Terriers. Understand this. You people have American Bullys, American Bullies. And These people with these XL, XXL, XXXL Dogs are American Bandogs Mastiffs , American Bandogges Mastiffs. let get it right people. Change your paper work. STOP LYING TO BUYERS. APBTS, PIT BULLS, PIT TERRIERS, PITS are not Blue or Gray. If you have UKC and ADBA papers you have fraud and fake papers. Change your paper work. Stop lying. You People are in Denial.
> 
> Real APBTS, PIT TERRIERS, PIT BULLS, PITS Breeder on this video here.
> American Pit Bull Terrier Vs American Bully/Bullies - YouTube


Seems legit brah :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

MasterOfAllBulls said:


> Razors Edgelines, Gottiline, Red Lion, RockLines, GrayLines, KingPinlines, Camelot, Castillo, chevy, Dangerzonelines, Rynoline, RedRacelines, watchdogs, Gaff, Shockerlines, SharkLine, Gargoyle, Poole, XL, XXL, XXXL, BlueLines, Red Rum, Redlined and Monster G line, Remyline, Marcuslines and a lot more are not APBTS, PITS, PIT BULLS that is fact. Real APBTS, PITS, PIT BULLS are not Blue body and Blue nose. The American Staffordshire Terrier and this new breed call American Bully and American Bullies. The Lying need to stop. These is no Pit Bull blue. People need to learn the truth. The Tagging of UKC and ADBA need to stop. Nobody is hating. The Truth need to come out. There is no breed call Bully American Pit Bull Terriers. Understand this. You people have American Bullys, American Bullies. And These people with these XL, XXL, XXXL Dogs are American Bandogs Mastiffs , American Bandogges Mastiffs. let get it right people. Change your paper work. STOP LYING TO BUYERS. APBTS, PIT BULLS, PIT TERRIERS, PITS are not Blue or Gray. If you have UKC and ADBA papers you have fraud and fake papers. Change your paper work. Stop lying. You People are in Denial.
> 
> Real APBTS, PIT TERRIERS, PIT BULLS, PITS Breeder on this video here.
> American Pit Bull Terrier Vs American Bully/Bullies - YouTube


Hmmmmmmm!!!! This sounds aweful familiar can we say OREBA...........OREBA


----------

